# My first pre-wedding assignment



## jooiwah (May 9, 2011)

This is my first pre-wedding assignment taken in Penang. More photo please click *HERE*


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.






More photo please click *HERE*


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2011)

imaginative and nicely composed. (except #3 where the light haloing is disturbing)
In #6 I suggest you reprocess this and darken the entire photo on one layer with the masked out couple and the rest in a layer on top to eliminate that large white halo around the lamp and bannister.  This could be done with a channel mask quite easily.


----------



## Corvphotography (May 9, 2011)

very beautiful.  i love them.  great angles.


----------



## 889Media (May 9, 2011)

I really like these!  Beautiful scenery and angles, and well composed pictures. Although I have to agree with "The Traveler" on the 3rd one; The direct light behind the couple looks a bit weird in those surroundings. The background is very nice, so I believe it would have worked better to just leave it at that. Anyways; great shots!


----------



## Joshonator (May 9, 2011)

Yes number 3 looked like they were cut out with paint and then put in that background. The rest looked great though. The bridge one seems very original.


----------



## e.rose (May 9, 2011)

I must have gone and lost my damned mind then... 'cause number 3 is my favorite.


----------



## ghache (May 9, 2011)

i think #3 is nice like the way it is...they are all nice.


----------



## AJRacca (May 11, 2011)

Great pictures love the scenery.


----------

